# Die Unglaublichen 2: Erster Teaser zeigt Jack-Jacks Superkräfte



## Zelada (19. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Unglaublichen 2: Erster Teaser zeigt Jack-Jacks Superkräfte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Unglaublichen 2: Erster Teaser zeigt Jack-Jacks Superkräfte*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2017)

Wurde auch Zeit. Fast verwunderlich dass Pixar/Disney so lange mit Teil 2 gewartet hat, denn von all ihren  Animationsfilmen der letzten 15 Jahre eignet sich dieser am besten für ein Sequel. Viel besser als "Cars", wo die Fortsetzungen irgendwie kaum eigenständige Ideen besaßen. Schön auch dass der alte Look erhalten geblieben ist.


----------



## hawkytonk (19. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wurde auch Zeit. Fast verwunderlich dass Pixar/Disney so lange mit Teil 2 gewartet hat, denn von all ihren  Animationsfilmen der letzten 15 Jahre eignet sich dieser am besten für ein Sequel. Viel besser als "Cars", wo die Fortsetzungen irgendwie kaum eigenständige Ideen besaßen. Schön auch dass der alte Look erhalten geblieben ist.


Du kannst dich bei Brad Bird(*) bedanken -  dem Regisseur auch schon des ersten Teils und Schöpfer der Handlung. Er konnt sich einfach nicht eher auf eine geeignete Handlung festlegen. Und die Qualität sollte ja auch nicht leiden.  Quelle
-->Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Entscheidung.

*Mit Disney hat die Entscheidung also nix zu tun. Wenn überhaupt hatte es etwas mit Pixar zu tun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2017)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Du kannst dich bei Brad Bird bedanken -  dem Regisseur auch schon des ersten Teils und Schöpfer der Handlung. Er konnt sich einfach nicht eher auf eine geeignete Handlung festlegen. Und die Qualität sollte ja auch nicht leiden.  Quelle
> -->Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Entscheidung.


Stimmt auch wieder. Trotzdem sind 14 Jahre schon eine - Achtung, Wortwitz - *unglaublich* lange Pause.


----------



## Cyberthom (19. November 2017)

Super, hoffe die bringen auch den ersten Teil auf die  Konsolen


----------



## hawkytonk (19. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Trotzdem sind 14 Jahre schon eine - Achtung, Wortwitz - *unglaublich* lange Pause.


Dem hab ich nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. November 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Super, hoffe die bringen auch den ersten Teil auf die  Konsolen



???


----------



## Sanador (19. November 2017)

Endlich gibt es ein bisschen Gerechtigkeit!
Nach drei Cars Teilen bekommen wir endlich einen Nachfolger zu einem Film, der es auch verdient.


----------



## Cyberthom (20. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ???



Kennst du den ersten Teil nicht ?   ich kenne nur die PC Version, und meine natürlich das dieser auch noch auf die PS4 bzw XBOX  usw.  als Remaster bzw einfache Portierung mit dem geplanten Teil 2 verkauft wird


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Kennst du den ersten Teil nicht ?   ich kenne nur die PC Version, und meine natürlich das dieser auch noch auf die PS4 bzw XBOX  usw.  als Remaster bzw einfache Portierung mit dem geplanten Teil 2 verkauft wird


In dem Artikel geht's aber um einen Film, nicht um ein Spiel.


----------



## Cyberthom (21. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In dem Artikel geht's aber um einen Film, nicht um ein Spiel.



Ja den Film kenn ich auch.  Aber das Spiel ist echt gut  und auf den 2 Teil freu ich mich wenn er kommen würde, und da wäre es cool wenn der erste Teil auch mit am Start auf den neuen Konsolen wäre


----------



## alan83 (28. November 2017)

die unglaublichen 2 ,kaufe ich auf dvd, ich habe cyblink power media Player.


----------

